
Camera Rollette  exchange random pictures from your camera roll with friends - tmskgr
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/camera-rollette-camera-roll-roulette/id1100993204?mt=8
======
KiDD
Unable to locate in US App Store

~~~
tmskgr
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/camera-rollette-camera-
roll-...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/camera-rollette-camera-roll-
roulette/id1100993204?mt=8)

